# PCB Report



## BirdNest (Jul 25, 2013)

Went to the pier early this morning with jmiller, Spanish were thick at sunrise and continued off and on till about 830. Most were about 11 in with a few keepers thrown in. Flipper was relentless all morning and would kill all hopes of ever being able to hook a king. I ended up with a couple keeper Spanish and a world record hardtail. Coolest catch we saw was a little AJ on a big sabiki, never knew there was AJ out there...


----------



## bstatham (Jul 26, 2011)

Sounds more productive than last week for me..
I've actually caught a little AJ out there on some shrimp at night. I was a little surprised too when I brought him up. Pretty cool!


----------



## jmiller2502 (May 31, 2013)

bstatham said:


> Sounds more productive than last week for me..
> I've actually caught a little AJ out there on some shrimp at night. I was a little surprised too when I brought him up. Pretty cool!


is there alot of people out there at night?


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

Normally it thins out about an hour after sunset.


----------

